# Why do RBP breed in captivity but Caribe,Piraya dont???



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Just wondering folks from lookin at sum posts on here anyone enlighten me please?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

good question...sorry that i dont have that answer tho....

but i read that there was a case or two of Caribe breeding that was went well. Imagine the MONEY that would bring in!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

reds have been bred in captivity generation after generation.. it is easier for the tank raised fish to breed because the only surroundings they know are glass boxes.. piraya and caribe are all wild caught and need massive space to get comfortable.. they have seen the wild and know that being in a glass box is not natural..


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> reds have been bred in captivity generation after generation.. it is easier for the tank raised fish to breed because the only surroundings they know are glass boxes.. piraya and caribe are all wild caught and need massive space to get comfortable.. they have seen the wild and know that being in a glass box is not natural..


Jiggy,
Do you know the breeding history of reds?
Were the original breedings as difficult as caribes and pirayas?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Round Head said:


> reds have been bred in captivity generation after generation.. it is easier for the tank raised fish to breed because the only surroundings they know are glass boxes.. piraya and caribe are all wild caught and need massive space to get comfortable.. they have seen the wild and know that being in a glass box is not natural..


Jiggy,
Do you know the breeding history of reds?
Were the original breedings as difficult as caribes and pirayas?
[/quote]

I imagine they would have been.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

jiggy said:


> reds have been bred in captivity generation after generation.. it is easier for the tank raised fish to breed because the only surroundings they know are glass boxes.. piraya and caribe are all wild caught and need massive space to get comfortable.. they have seen the wild and know that being in a glass box is not natural..


Then how do ppl breed wild caught rbp?


----------

